# how many covers can you buy on just one car?



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

im looking to buy a 3rdPF&T cover on a car thats owned by my older brother.

but! my brother has a insurance cover on his car already, and what im trying to do is to buy insurance on his Smart and gain NCB, and put myself as a name driver on my dads car ( Grp 15insurance! ouch! ).

this way i hope by next year i will have 1 year NCB and buy insurance on my dads car next year which will be cheaper.

will this work? 2 people buying 2 insurance cover for 1 car?

thx in advance for any help.

Ent


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

I don't know the legalities of this, but I believe you have to own the car to have your own insurance on it.

Dont see many thieves getting insured on cars just incase they get pulled over do you ?


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

*could..*

.. be wromg but I thought; provided you have full comprehensive on your own car then that covers you to drive anyone elses car TPF&T provided that car has insurance of some description by the owner - long winded eh.

som might be cheaper in the long run to get insurnace fully comp. on your own car??

you need to do the sums


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

Theory, you have to have your own car !


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

mmm - good point R34Nismo - I seems to have been an oversight on my part - too many assumptions!!


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

I am unsure of the legalities on this, but I woudl rather be shot down in flames and get to the right answer.

I know a good way of getting no claims bonus's but its not the way above !

Its basically what a lot of bikers do to ensure they keep their no claims going on when they sell a bike and dont have one for a while to ride.


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

eh? if you have to own the car to buy insurance, then that means my cousin is driving without insurance!

coz his wife bought him the car under her name, but he bought insurance on her car ( coz she cant drive! ).

now........my mind is going all funny with insurance in UK.

how does insurance work in UK?
does it cover the person who is driving and not cover the car?( so you can go drive any car and you will have insurance but only 3rdPF&T )
OR> insurance cover only the car and the name driver? ( so you cant drive any car apart from your own car with insurance )

Ent
PS. R34Nismo you have PM


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

what you seem to be describing to me is a traders insurance to drive a car which is not owned by that person.

Or are you saying that the owner of the car has a named second driver ?


----------



## InsBro (Jul 29, 2002)

There has to be an Insurable interest, to insure something.

You can only insure something once. (Lives can be insured more then once - this is assurance).



Jeremy


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

I agree with Jeremy.

Ent, a log book only shows the keeper of a vehicle - this is not necessarily the legal owner of the car. However, if a claim is made and your cousin cannot show he has a legal interest to insure, the insurance company may consider the fact that the log book is not in his name to be indicative of legal ownership. I presume this could be avoided by writing to the insurance company setting out the legal ownership facts.


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

first of all, i would thanks to all those that had give me vital information on this matter and to those that spend important times on this.

second, im sorry for the late reply but i was kinda busy for the past few days.


''There has to be an Insurable interest, to insure something.''
sorry for asking, but what does that mean? 

''Ent, a log book only shows the keeper of a vehicle - this is not necessarily the legal owner of the car. However, if a claim is made and your cousin cannot show he has a legal interest to insure, the insurance company may consider the fact that the log book is not in his name to be indicative of legal ownership. I presume this could be avoided by writing to the insurance company setting out the legal ownership facts.''
eh????? but i know for sure that he has claim on his insurance 2years ago for a crash. and the insurance company he was with paid for the repair.
so how does it work?

if Fred and InsBro have the time to reply it would be of great help to me.

also, i was speaking to a friend of mine today, he said that if my Dads car has insurance ( fully comp ) that means anyone( with full UK licence ) can drive the car without any problem, is this right?

as i have to go and drop my dad off at the airport next week, and i will have to drive his car and back, i dont want to get stop and be asked '' have u got insurance on this car??''............if i say 'no' what will happen? a dent in my wallet?

thanks in advance.

Ent

PS, what is the difference between ''Name driver'' and ''3PF&T cover on other cars you will drive''??
this came up when a insurance company said '' you are not covered for driving any other cars with 3PF&T ''.........eh?

thanks again.


----------



## InsBro (Jul 29, 2002)

Ent

Insurable Interest - You have to demonstrate thet you would suffer financially if the insured item was damaged, as the policy is written to put the policyholder back in the position ther were before the loss. So if no loss having written off a courtsey car then no claim! This is dramatic and worst case senario I can only think of one occasion when it has happened, the garage were not very happy.

The Driving other cars extension - This is TPO cover (so no fire and theft, claim forms always ask for who was last in-charge of the vehicle) This cover is NOT automatic for comprehensive policies, you can only use the cover if it states on your certificate (or covernote in some cases) that the cover is there. Also cover only applies to vehicles not belonging to the policyholder, hired by leased etc. The vehicle also HAS to be insured elsewhere by the owner.



> also, i was speaking to a friend of mine today, he said that if my Dads car has insurance ( fully comp ) that means anyone( with full UK licence ) can drive the car without any problem, is this right?


Only if the policy is ANY Driver, BUT any driver also has conditions it assumes full UK licence for at least 1 year and no accident or claim history or convictions. Some policies need a 2 year licence, so it is always better to check!

Just a short insight 

If you want any more info them mail me.

Jeremy


----------

